# My ADDICTION= 96 SE-R



## seRpwr (Jul 30, 2002)

Hope you enjoy my 96 se-R
I tried to mix up the mods evenly through0out the car. I tried to build the car to of course look good, but have the balls to back it up.

http://www.importfan.com/product.asp?3=4449 
http://www.b14nissan.org/BillS.html 
http://elitecustoms.net/hin/hin22.htm 
http://elitecustoms.net/hin/hin19.htm 
http://members.cardomain.com/quicksr20
http://members.cardomain.com/quicksr20


----------



## ga16det (Sep 20, 2002)

looks good ,keep it up!


----------



## seRpwr (Jul 30, 2002)

thanks man


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

Damn, that is clean. I like the CF hood and the wheels especially. Keep it up, great job!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

nice job ! did u get the sides from GTP as well?

how was the fitment on that?


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2003)

I too have a red 96 and I have to tell you... it's the best car I ever had. I have about 125K miles on it now and it still amazes me how well it runs and drives. There is not one squeak or rattle yet! Truely amazing. Mine is not fixed up like yours as I use it as a daily to-work car. I bought an 02 spec V last year and I just hope that it's as good as the old 96!


----------



## seRpwr (Jul 30, 2002)

thanks for the positive feedback, i still have lots of work to finish on it. the only part of the body kit that i was disapointed with was the side skirts. the skirts fit horribly, i was told it was a bad mold. i am going to order different side skirts and get them molded into the car. thanks again


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

seRpwr said:


> *thanks for the positive feedback, i still have lots of work to finish on it. the only part of the body kit that i was disapointed with was the side skirts. the skirts fit horribly, i was told it was a bad mold. i am going to order different side skirts and get them molded into the car. thanks again *


YES MOLD....MOLD is good....MOLD is very good.....lol


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

ya, thats a clean ride man


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yay, another teal. nice ride


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

man i wonder if VIS side skirts look like that.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

and to answer my own ridiculous question .. yep they do.

( damn i want jay owens kit )


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Looks good man.. I like the C/F hood a lot.


----------

